# Creole Butter injection?



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

I plan on doin a Butt tomorrow. I've done a few but I have never injected one so today i got the cajun injector with creole butter. does this go well with pork butt?

I'm going to inject tonight and put it on the smoker early tomorrow morning


----------



## gene111 (Feb 5, 2010)

should be ok with pork, I usually use it on venision. Have done turkey breat with it also.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the injector it comes with, but dont use the injection marinade(ill use that for chicken, etc.).

I prefer some fruit juice, rub, etc in my injection.

good luck


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

Creole Butter injection? hmmm? sounds damn interesting? i would like the see the finish product. Post some pics when you done..


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

no cam at the moment..I'll have my girlfriend take some pics on her phone when she gets here tomorrow.

I could always make my own injection with my rub and some apple juice but that creole butter sounds damn good


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 5, 2010)

I used some on a loin, should be ok. I have the Jalapeno injection for a loin for tomorrow.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

What about apple sauce? Has anyone used that before?


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

that don't sound half bad. however you might have to thin it out with some juice to keep the injector from clogging up


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 5, 2010)

+1
I like the creole butter on poultry (turkery and chicken). Go with a good ol' apple juice type injection on the pork.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

for a "cheapie" injector my last one lasted quite a while.  I just broke it on the last butt so I have to get a new one tomorrow for the butts I am doing Sunday.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 5, 2010)

I injected a small one the other day. A figative from sausage making about 3 lbs. Used the following:

1 c apple juice
1 Tbs molassas
2 Tbs brown sugar
1 Tbs Wors. Sauce
1 Tbs hot suace (tobasco, La, or Crystal)
1 Tbs salt
1/2 Tbs ground pepper
1/4 cup beer

Came out real nice even though I didn't have time to let it sit overnight.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

beer in the injection,  interesting, and cool twist.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah? i been wondering about that? I may try that next weekend.


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2010)

I've used gallons of the Creole Butter.  It would be great with your pork butt.  For beef, I like to use Creole garlic.  There aren't many I haven't tried (from Cajuninjector).


----------



## ismoke (Feb 5, 2010)

The best part might be the...ummm...leftovers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

It sounds like a pretty good idea to me. I would like to hear some success stories but I am smoking a butt this weekend and I do have some cajun butter in the pantry so maybe I'll be the guinne pig on this one.


----------



## walle (Feb 6, 2010)

GO FOR IT!
Creole Butter is good stuff! I've used it on pork, chicken, turkey and have always had good results.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 6, 2010)

didn't get to pick up my butt tonight like i had hoped..gonna pick it up tomorrow and inject it. don't know if I'll put it on tomorrow or wait til sunday for the smoke.. Kentucky plays LSU at 4pm sat


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

I read the ingredients on that stuff and it said "Proplyn Glycol" aint that anti-freeze? Sorry I make my own marinades from scratch. Butter,garlic,lemon juice and smoked salt work pretty good for me. JMHO.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah they're feeding us anti-freeze 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it's goin in the butt tomorrow and anyone who don't like it might get real coolant in their pork next time


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

I plan on doin a Butt tomorrow. I've done a few but I have never injected one so today i got the cajun injector with creole butter. does this go well with pork butt?

I'm going to inject tonight and put it on the smoker early tomorrow morning


----------



## gene111 (Feb 5, 2010)

should be ok with pork, I usually use it on venision. Have done turkey breat with it also.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the injector it comes with, but dont use the injection marinade(ill use that for chicken, etc.).

I prefer some fruit juice, rub, etc in my injection.

good luck


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

Creole Butter injection? hmmm? sounds damn interesting? i would like the see the finish product. Post some pics when you done..


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

no cam at the moment..I'll have my girlfriend take some pics on her phone when she gets here tomorrow.

I could always make my own injection with my rub and some apple juice but that creole butter sounds damn good


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 5, 2010)

I used some on a loin, should be ok. I have the Jalapeno injection for a loin for tomorrow.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

What about apple sauce? Has anyone used that before?


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

that don't sound half bad. however you might have to thin it out with some juice to keep the injector from clogging up


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 5, 2010)

+1
I like the creole butter on poultry (turkery and chicken). Go with a good ol' apple juice type injection on the pork.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

for a "cheapie" injector my last one lasted quite a while.  I just broke it on the last butt so I have to get a new one tomorrow for the butts I am doing Sunday.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 5, 2010)

I injected a small one the other day. A figative from sausage making about 3 lbs. Used the following:

1 c apple juice
1 Tbs molassas
2 Tbs brown sugar
1 Tbs Wors. Sauce
1 Tbs hot suace (tobasco, La, or Crystal)
1 Tbs salt
1/2 Tbs ground pepper
1/4 cup beer

Came out real nice even though I didn't have time to let it sit overnight.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

beer in the injection,  interesting, and cool twist.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah? i been wondering about that? I may try that next weekend.


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2010)

I've used gallons of the Creole Butter.  It would be great with your pork butt.  For beef, I like to use Creole garlic.  There aren't many I haven't tried (from Cajuninjector).


----------



## ismoke (Feb 5, 2010)

The best part might be the...ummm...leftovers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

It sounds like a pretty good idea to me. I would like to hear some success stories but I am smoking a butt this weekend and I do have some cajun butter in the pantry so maybe I'll be the guinne pig on this one.


----------



## walle (Feb 6, 2010)

GO FOR IT!
Creole Butter is good stuff! I've used it on pork, chicken, turkey and have always had good results.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 6, 2010)

didn't get to pick up my butt tonight like i had hoped..gonna pick it up tomorrow and inject it. don't know if I'll put it on tomorrow or wait til sunday for the smoke.. Kentucky plays LSU at 4pm sat


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

I read the ingredients on that stuff and it said "Proplyn Glycol" aint that anti-freeze? Sorry I make my own marinades from scratch. Butter,garlic,lemon juice and smoked salt work pretty good for me. JMHO.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah they're feeding us anti-freeze 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it's goin in the butt tomorrow and anyone who don't like it might get real coolant in their pork next time


----------

